# tech specs on Courses across the country



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I thought it might be interesting for people to describe and lay out some of the nuances of the courses they shoot on a regular basis. Hopefull some pictures will accompany the descriptions and it will gather some interest for people to start rtraveling around and visiting other courses and meeting more people. 

I don't have my notebooks handy, so I'll have ot start a description of the Columbine Field course on Rampart Range here in Colorado a little later.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

That would be awesome! I have 40 acres I could play with.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

If anyone has course books and maps this would be a terrific place to archive em for reference.


You out there SuperX??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good idea Ryan....I wish we had remembered to take pics of the Billy Hill.....:doh:

Well I did remind you...it may have been on the next to last target of the last day but I did remind you


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

How about just locations? There might be a course 10 miles away that you don't know about!


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

*Wisconsin Field*

Here are some links to some of the clubs here in WI that offer a field course. I'll look for more:

http://www.blackhawkarchers.com/
http://www.beloitfieldarchers.com/index.html
http://winonaarchers.com/index.htm
http://www.twsaclub.com/
http://www.eauclairearchers.org/ 
http://captkarl0.tripod.com/id1.html 
http://janesvillebowmen.tripod.com/id56.html 
http://www.marshallbluff.homestead.com/

Kenosha Bowman Hwy 50, Bristol, WI 53104 (no website)


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Several courses in Colorado that I know of.

Columbine Bowmen -28 target course (Sedalia, CO)
Academy Archers (USAFA)-4 or 5 14 target courses (Colorado Springs, CO)
Pioneer Bowmen - 28 target course (Beulah, CO)

I have been playing with my indoor set up and haven't looked at my notes for the Columbine course, but here is something to get started;

Target 1: Birdy/Bunny. Level ground.
Target 2: 20 yarder. Lightly downhill with a bit of sidehill coming in from the right.
Target 3: 25 yarder. I cut about a half a yard on this shot, although it doesn't appear to be very downhill. It is a tricky target, but a 20 should be yours if 4 strong shots are made.


For the most part, this course goes in order of distance (although target 14 is the 15 yarder and taget 6 or 7 is the 80 yd WU.

I'll get better descriptions up before next season


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good idea Ryan....I wish we had remembered to take pics of the Billy Hill.....:doh:
> 
> Well I did remind you...it may have been on the next to last target of the last day but I did remind you


Here is a picture of the Billy Hill. First target is a 25 yd uphill shot. I believe I shot it for 23.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is the 45 yarder on the Billy hill...I 4Xed this one on the first day


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*field ranges around US*

This could be the biggest single asset to the return of field archery as the greatest sport in the world. I would suggest including location map/instructions, and a simple schedule like annual shoot is-------,club shoot field/hunter 2nd sat. of each month, small target fee for visitors-welcome, it would become the field archery directory!!

doyle


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

My home range is part of our county Parks & Rec system. Usery Mountain Park (and archery range) is located at the NE corner of the city of Mesa, AZ. There is a practice range with Hunter faces the goes from bunny distances to 60 yards and the targets are layed out in the desert like the field courses. There's also a large flat range with a ramada that goes all the way to 100 yards. It has bales from 10 yards out in five yard increments and they generally have Field faces.

Usery has two 28 target field courses that are well maintained. One is set up as a combo range, i.e. 14 Field targets and 14 Hunter targets. The other is marked for and maintained as an Animal round. Sadly the county does the animals on the cheep with the burlap targets which often aren't the right size for the distance or aren't replaced often enough.

Who ever designed this course was a real hard hearted character. On the Field half you start at target #1 with the 80 yard walk-up. You need to be sure and be warmed up on the practice range before you start scoring on that one. Likewise, the Hunter half starts on #15 with the 70 yard walk-up. Most people take a break after #14, the when they're cooled off and their muscles are a little stiff they have to shoot 70, 65, 61 & 58. You really know you are back to the competition with that. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Here is the 45 yarder on the Billy hill...I 4Xed this one on the first day



HEY ! thats the Durham-Trio and ME ! my third try at a field course, first time at cumberland, and these guys didn't let a newbie bring them down ! infact, it was just the opposite; they went out of their way (probably sacrificing their own game) to help explain and answer questions and provide suggestions for the shot and point out problems w/ my form. it was a great day, i shot a personal best of +80 from my previous 2 field scores, here in florida.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Southpaw look if you are going to get serious about this game you are going to have to start developing some mid riff ballast. Look at those seasoneed Joe shooters in the photo with you. You can tell you the most experianced are just by the amount of ballast they bring to the game with 'em.
Helps keep those feet planted on the crappy footings. Also helps make sure you know which way is down hill while walking. Just incase the was ever any doubt It will keep those darned leftys from standing to close to ya also. There is no such thing as wobbling with the proper amount of mid riff. This is the easiest way to perfect your form. An anchor that never moves.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Southpaw look if you are going to get serious about this game you are going to have to start developing some mid riff ballast. Look at those seasoneed Joe shooters in the photo with you. You can tell you the most experianced are just by the amount of ballast they bring to the game with 'em.
> Helps keep those feet planted on the crappy footings. Also helps make sure you know which way is down hill while walking. Just incase the was ever any doubt It will keep those darned leftys from standing to close to ya also. There is no such thing as wobbling with the proper amount of mid riff. This is the easiest way to perfect your form. An anchor that never moves.


now, .... i have been working on it. i guess i won't see that 520 score just yet ? !


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Grey Eagle facing the camera, youg Jedi with the naked chick on his back, DY on the left shooting and OBT on the right. This is actually the hunter round, 25, 23 walk up I believe.

Photo from the 2007 hillBilly shoot in Cumberland MD.

All royalties were paid to GE to satisfy his modeling contract.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Grey Eagle facing the camera, youg Jedi with the naked chick on his back, DY on the left shooting and OBT on the right. This is actually the hunter round, 25, 23 walk up I believe.
> 
> Photo from the 2007 hillBilly shoot in Cumberland MD.
> 
> All royalties were paid to GE to satisfy his modeling contract.



and yes boys and girls that is the first target on the course....it is one that will jump up and bite you fast if you are not careful.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Appears to be a weee bit of left to right slope on that one


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Appears to be a weee bit of left to right slope on that one


and more uphill then it looks :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it's hard to capture that with a camera. Good thing Eagle and Bowtie are there to provide scale (Yes, you can use the group ahead to measure the rise or decline on a target!)


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I shot the Cumberland Course three times that weekend. That 25 yard target got me each time. think I had 2 - 19's and an 18 on it.
I was shooting well those days also. I always wondered if I would shoot the target better later on in the round. I think I finally shot it for 23 yards. I just could believe I needed to cut it that much. Plus, I shoot left going up hill to make matters worse.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> I shot the Cumberland Course three times that weekend. That 25 yard target got me each time. think I had 2 - 19's and an 18 on it.
> I was shooting well those days also. I always wondered if I would shoot the target better later on in the round. I think I finally shot it for 23 yards. I just could believe I needed to cut it that much. Plus, I shoot left going up hill to make matters worse.


I know what you mean....19, 19, 18

That is just a tough one to start out on....

I think I shot it for 23.....but the cut wasn't my problem, I thought someone had put jumping beans in my arm.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha
Here's some pics from Las Vegas Archers course.
The long shot is 80 yds.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

That Vegas course looks real inviting - especially now that we're getting 30 degree mornings up here:angry:


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Tech specs*

I have also thought of this myself. Much like the mountain climbers have a rating for the mountains they climb the NFAA could devolop a rating system. 
It could help describe if the course is hilly, flat, exposed, shaded, etc, etc..


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

rchr said:


> I have also thought of this myself. Much like the mountain climbers have a rating for the mountains they climb the NFAA could devolop a rating system.
> It could help describe if the course is hilly, flat, exposed, shaded, etc, etc..


 There was some discussion back a bit by SuperX about using a slope type rating.


----------



## AlChick (Mar 5, 2003)

supernova said:


> Here are some links to some of the clubs here in WI that offer a field course. I'll look for more:
> 
> http://www.blackhawkarchers.com/
> http://www.beloitfieldarchers.com/index.html
> ...


The Kenosha Bowmen website is www.kenoshabowmen.com

We have links to many other clubs as well.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

AlChick said:


> The Kenosha Bowmen website is www.kenoshabowmen.com
> 
> We have links to many other clubs as well.


Thanks..............I don't know why I couldn't find it:embara:


----------



## -KC- (Aug 22, 2007)

Anybody know of any field course in Idaho?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Man that Desert course in Las Vegas looks like a blast to shoot.
I have been asking my buddies to bring a field set up to the Vegas Open my last trips out there so we could go out and shoot it. They look at me like i am nuts. Hell, it will keep us out of the casinos that much longer. LOL.
Thats not crazy though.

I was always hoping for a good National desert field archery shoot. 
Heck some good old fashioned hills, wind, sun glare, funky wildlife, SEastern cusine. Spicy I tell. I would love to try it out!!!!!!!!
People tell me its just too darned hot in the traditional Field Archery Season to hold one. We actually have similar problem here in NC in the summers.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Man that Desert course in Las Vegas looks like a blast to shoot.
> I have been asking my buddies to bring a field set up to the Vegas Open my last trips out there so we could go out and shoot it. They look at me like i am nuts. Hell, it will keep us out of the casinos that much longer. LOL.
> Thats not crazy though.
> 
> ...


That is a good idea....

The Brownell will have the indoor bow and field bow in it this year I guess...I will go...just have to get some marks....I am sure we can find a few people to go play 

Like we talked about yesterday...we would both much rather fling em outside :wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Heat*

Hate the heat. I understand that the field bunch in Texas start shooting in
March and finish their season in June to avoid the heat as much as possible.
Up here we start in May and finish Labor day (beautiful weather for field up here, almost makes the frozen tundra winters worth it). If I was going to Vegas this year I would definitely jump at the chance to shoot that field range.
Jbird


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Hate the heat. I understand that the field bunch in Texas start shooting in
> March and finish their season in June to avoid the heat as much as possible.
> Up here we start in May and finish Labor day (beautiful weather for field up here, almost makes the frozen tundra winters worth it). If I was going to Vegas this year I would definitely jump at the chance to shoot that field range.
> Jbird


Makes me smile to read that. I'm putting on some field shoots for a local 3D club and we didn't start this season until the very end of Sept...and it was still pretty warm. Our "season" will end on March 30th. Wish we could talk people here to doing indoor in the summer, when it's well over 100 degrees. They're stuck in the mould of indoor being for the winter months. Comes from having too many people here from the mid-West and East. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

*Las Vegas Archers*

Aloha
We are located up in the Spring Mountain range btween Vegas and Pahrump. The temps. during the summer months average around 90, our shoots start @ 9am sometimes 8am, so it's not to bad.
Check out our website (www.lasvegasarchers.net).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Hate the heat. I understand that the field bunch in Texas start shooting in
> March and finish their season in June to avoid the heat as much as possible.
> Up here we start in May and finish Labor day (beautiful weather for field up here, almost makes the frozen tundra winters worth it). If I was going to Vegas this year I would definitely jump at the chance to shoot that field range.
> Jbird


Well that is 3 shooters....

Who else wants to get a field round in during Vegas. I promise that it will be the first time that I will have shot beyond 35 yds or so for the year.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*Field Course in Idaho*

The 2007 NW Sectional was held at a course in Grangeville ID.

I didn't attend, but heard it was a good course.

If you look in NFAA Magazine last May-June, there would be directions.


----------

